# Silveray gasket



## buickmike (Jun 18, 2017)

Tryin to upgrade my motorbike/ Now was in need of gaskets. Picked up measuring cup at store+used as template for id. POST office shipping box is tough stuff


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jul 13, 2017)

Good idea, I installed mine without gaskets and they rattle like crazy, not riding it again until I do this.


----------

